# Extremely Itchy Ears



## babygarcia (Mar 7, 2012)

I have three pitbulls that are always itching their ears. One is 4 years and the others are only eight months. I have two other pitbulls that are just fine so I don't know what could be causing it. Are there any home treatments I can try to either stop the itching or relieve the problem? I heard of mixing alcohol, peroxide, and apple cider vinegar but I lost the measurements. If you have the measurements or any other home remedies please let me know.

Thank you!!!

Baby, Jasmine & Buddy Garcia


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Could be allergies or an ear infection. My boy had allergies and would shake and scratch his ears. Changing foods and he is fine

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

any chance they have ear mites?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

If its all the time my guess is allergies as well. What are you feeding? Where do you live, change in seasons also triggers them in my boy, I started giving him local honey and bee pollen and he has not needed Benadryl yet (knock on wood). I got his food allergies under control so far so good for my boy. He used to head shake, ear scratch, paw lick, sneeze, water/running eyes. Lots of signs. If its 2 dogs and not the third I would think they would all have ear mites, but have you looked and and checked them out? To rule out yeast infections or bugs, but if you dont see anything I would try a few days of Benadryl and see if it helps. No other signs? No paw licking etc?


----------



## babygarcia (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if they have ear mites but I found a remedy online that was mixing the alcohol, peroxide and apple cider vinegar. The itching comes and goes with the older one and the smaller ones just started


----------



## babygarcia (Mar 7, 2012)

They don't have any paw licking or itchy eyes. We live in New Mexico and there is A LOT of dirt. It may be that their ears are just very dry? I will be changing my food and I will be trying the benedryl.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I would give it a go and see if its allergy related,if it stops them from itching them more power to ya. If not then you know. I feed grain free, NOT chicken based kibbles, every dog is different but its worth a shot.

its usually 1 pill for 25lb. I gave my boy 3 pills for the first dose and then 2 pills every 6 hours for a few days to see if it worked and let it get in his system.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/32068-benadryl-dogs.html

here is a thread on ear infections, probably the same type you mentioned above http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/26478-how-treat-ear-infections-home.html


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

ames said:


> I would give it a go and see if its allergy related,if it stops them from itching them more power to ya. If not then you know. I feed grain free, NOT chicken based kibbles, every dog is different but its worth a shot.
> 
> its usually 1 pill for 25lb. I gave my boy 3 pills for the first dose and then 2 pills every 6 hours for a few days to see if it worked and let it get in his system.
> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/32068-benadryl-dogs.html
> ...


Yep! Grain free no chicken!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

carefull using alcohol in ear remedies if there is any sores inside the ears..owie.

and for changing the acidity of the ear, white vinegar is better.

here is a link to lots of ear info. and some remedies.

Ear care for your German Shorthaired Pointer!

ops, just noticed the link that was provided to you already above, lots of info. to read now.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd switch to a grain free and chicken free dog food, preferably Merrick. A good quality vitamin C will greatly help with the allergies. 

I'd definitely wash the dog's ears out with ACV. I'd also be giving the dog ACV orally.


----------



## babygarcia (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the help. I will be reading up on it and will be trying what I need to try to make my babies better. THANK YOU AGAIN VERY MUCH!!!!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Chicken free?! Doesn't blue have chicken?? What's wrong with chicken? Now y'all have me worried that her food isn't good???  panicked mommy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Most of these dogs have a chicken allergy and grain allergy. My boy does and since getting him off it he is doing great. I just stopped giving him the chicken kibble and he gets fish now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

So if I don't see signs of allergies she's fine on Blue?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

If she's not having issues and you're happy with ingredients I wouldn't. How old is she though? Cain's allergies didn't start to appear until he was 6-7 months old. Our new puppy doesn't show any signs yet though but he's still young.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

14 weeks...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Where do you buy Merrick? A couple of people said that was better than Blue, I'd like to compare

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

You can google it and look at ingredients online. Then go to the health and nutrition section here and in the stickies there's a food comparison/rating guide so you can see what the kibble is rated.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Thanks I will do that

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmandaCRega (May 30, 2013)

My pit mix had bad allergies and it affected his ears the most. He would scratch them until they bled. We switched to grain free and went through many types of protein. He had allergy pills BUT ended up having seizures due to them.. Finally, after a year, a friend suggested California Naturals Kangaroo and Red Lentils and he is so much better! He still has some bad days but nothing like before. Never believed switching a food could make such a huge difference. Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

